# Penn 750ssm Handle



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I recently purchased a Penn 750ssm (which I absolutely love) here on the forum. However, I've been wondering if the large power handle used on the 850 and 950ssm's would work on the 750.

I know there are plenty of after market power handles that will work but I like the feel of the big Penn power knob (a friend of mine use to have one). Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you go to Scott's Bait and Tackle, www.pennparts.com look at the schematics for your reel and it will show what handles will fit. Some will and some won't. It depends on the threads.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Ocean Master. I'm checking it out now.


----------

